# Zone alarm



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

Hope this is in the right area. 
There is a lot of people that seem to use zone alarm. But it seems that nearly every post i see that the user has it, they have problems, and the problems end up being zone alarm. 
It it causes so many conflicts and problems, why use it?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I use it and it works perfect. I wonder how many people go on techforums like TSF to tell everyone how happy they are with Zone Alarm ??? :wink: 
Maybe thats what abstructs the whole picture a little.....


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

ZoneAlarm can block traffic if he Denied a certain program (like your browser) from going online. I never had problems with it.

If anything, Norton's Firewall is the big issue I see these days.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Any firewall that's improperly configured will cause problems. That comes with the territory, but you sure wouldn't want to be without any protection! I have to agree that Norton's NIS is far more difficult to live with than Zone Alarm.


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

i have a watchguard soho sitting in front of me at home, and a cisco 2811 router/firewall at work. I'm good to go with the firewall. I just noticed issues with it and wondered if it was a reliable, recommendable product.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

So I'd have to question, what was the purpose of your post, since is has no utility for you? I've used Zone Alarm, and it's a pretty easy firewall to configure and use. You're forgetting that not all of the folks using computers are computer geeks, some of them just want to use it as an appliance.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Had Zone Alarm for over a year on 5 PC's in the house and have installed it on many computers I have worked on for folks. No problems, other than some folks do not understand the occasional pop up windows and how to deal with them, program doing what is supposed to do, no issues.

Matter of fact, I have been so pleased with the Zone Alarm firewall, I am starting to convert to Zone Alarm Internet Security and get away from Norton, assuming I can ever get Norton to fully unload!! Kind of sorry I ever installed Norton.

No problems here with ZA~!

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, I've dumped Norton's bloated and buggy programs all around here. :smile:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Gotta say, Zone Alarm free firewall is probably the the best marketing ploy anybody could use. Sure steered me in their direction!!

James


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

my dad has been using it for a year or more, and he sujested it too me when i noticed that my new computer was doing alot of network accessing ( turned out just to be steam updating, boy what a bandwith hog. when it updates, everyone else's browsers run slow.) and i have never had a problem once i had it set up right for me. i let it ask me every time so that i can see whos going or coming, and if it is a trusted program (like steam. gotta have hl2 :grin: ) i tell za to let them have full permission. there are a lot of everyday apps that want to ping the net, and most of the time i don't want them to. boy it is nice to have a free firewall that will ask you instead of making the decistions for you, like the windows one.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah, i had used zonealarm since i was introduced to it.

my room mates use it, my girlfriend uses it, my entire family uses it.

most of my friends have let me talk them into using it too.

as far as problems, it's the less tech-oriented people that have the problems.

the internet is simply not safe, and you need to know what to do about it if you are going to surf.

so, it has sadly come to the point where in order to safely use the internet, you need to have years of experience about things like this.

those who don't know about these things, put a firewall on their machine, and let it bully them into removing it.

then there they are again, on the internet unprotected.


----------



## BMX (Jan 26, 2005)

greyknight17 said:


> ZoneAlarm can block traffic if he Denied a certain program (like your browser) from going online. I never had problems with it.
> 
> If anything, Norton's Firewall is the big issue I see these days.



yes! i got the norton internet firewall and it slowed my comp down. to many issues with it. made the switch to sygate and all is well. norton has turned to s**ts these days :4-dontkno . 

zone alarm is alright.


----------

